# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Methode pour savoir si une CheckBox est coche

## poulette3000

J'ai besoin de savoir si ma CheckBox est coche pour dessiner en couleur une ListShape, ou si elle est decoche la dessiner en blanc (invisible quoi ... )

Quelle est la mthode pour savoir si une JCheckBox est coche
si oui elle renvoie true
si non elle renvoie false

Merci de votre aide

----------


## Loc31

> J'ai besoin de savoir si ma CheckBox est coche pour dessiner en couleur une ListShape, ou si elle est decoche la dessiner en blanc (invisible quoi ... )
> 
> Quelle est la mthode pour savoir si une JCheckBox est coche
> si oui elle renvoie true
> si non elle renvoie false
> 
> Merci de votre aide


C'est de la fainantise, ou pour une raison inconnu tu n'a pas accs  google ::cry::   ::cry::  ?

Un indice : recherche : "swing jcheckbox cochee"
va sur le 2eme lien... http://prevert.upmf-grenoble.fr/Prog...JCheckBox.html
je te laisse chercher dans le flot d'information que tu y trouveras ::aie::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Tu peut utiliser la mthode isSelected(). Mais si tu avais cherch un peu dans la doc, tu aurais trouv assez vite.

----------


## poulette3000

merci j'avais un tableau de JChexkBox alors je m'etais embrouill les pinceaux inutilement

----------

